# Right Place? I made the Front Page!



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

"_a 5-foot-wide bat_"

I'd like to see a picture of that bat. : )

"_The average consumer plans to spend $59.06 on Halloween this year_"

I spent more than that this year, but don't tell my wife. lol


----------



## deadbride (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.aboyd.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MR+124001

The bat is by Mario Chiodo. He is a great creator. I have several of his things.
here is a link to a picture of the bat. The reporter did get the cost and the size wrong. I tried to correct it with her, but we were both pretty excited and caught up in talking.

I spend close to $300 on just the basic supplies every year, let alone the new toys I get to play with and put in my haunted house.


----------

